# I Need Your Help Drawing An Aipom



## Notkastar (Mar 27, 2016)

Hiya and thanks for clicking this thread!

Since you already know what this thread's going be about, let's cut to the chase!
I've recently took a shot at drawing an aipom. (my favorite Pokemon from the Pokemon series)

I did make some quick sketches to get the hang of drawing Aipoms since I haven't drawn one before. =)
(Took me a while to get the hang of their ears and eyes)

I also found some sites that helped me out with the line work:
*
For The Basic Line Work

And For The Advanced
*
Also having some references for this kind of project  didn't hurt  へ__(‾◡◝ )>


Spoiler: Heads Up, Their Pretty Big



























With all that I was able to make this piece here ＾ ＾)






It's not done yet of course
(I still need to add the tail, Background and Better shading)
But I think it's coming along pretty well. =)

*Although, *
When it comes to the shading and color I need some help:
The colors didn't exactly pop out like I expected and I'm having a few problems with the depth/dimensions
With the tutorials up there doesn't show how to shade/color like that.


Could anyone help me make this Aipom better color/shading wise and
Help me become a better artist?
(๑•͈ᴗ•͈)


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 27, 2016)

The biggest thing I think you need is bigger, darker shadows. Don't be afraid of shadows! You did really good on the scarf, that's how you want to do your shadows. Here's how I'd do it:

Redline:





Result: 






I used the same purple color from the body for the whole thing. You can also use black (on multiply, just adjust the opacity), blue, or orange. Black keeps it neutral for cel-shaded stuff, blue makes it cool toned (which is especially good for white), and orange warms it up. Those are the best options, though you can use just about any color you want. I use the lasso tool for cel-shading myself, and occasionally touch up with the hard round brush. It -does- take practice.

If you'd like, feel free to use that to try for yourself! I don't mind. Credit is not a requirement


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 27, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> The biggest thing I think you need is bigger, darker shadows. Don't be afraid of shadows! You did really good on the scarf, that's how you want to do your shadows. Here's how I'd do it:
> 
> Redline:
> 
> ...



Wow, That's incredible! ( ☆◡☆)
That's the kind of depth and color I was talking about!

For the shading I tried using a darker version what ever color I was shading and coloring around the edges.
The effects outside the scarf was ...Well less then noticeable. ヾ(´▽｀; )ゝ

Also
Thanks for for the complements on the scarf by the way and for the tips and example you gave with the shade better.
Should help me out in the future when it comes shading things like this. (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)



Spoiler: Next Projects with Aipom

















I don't even know how I'm even going to get started on any of these but, I am going to do it.
Mark my Spook (  •⌄• )✧
Plus trying new things in art is always encouraged n_n





SodaBubbles said:


> It -does- take practice.
> 
> If you'd like, feel free to use that to try for yourself! I don't mind. Credit is not a requirement



Oh I insist へ__(‾◡‾ )>
You don't help like this every day
and It'd be nothing but, mean to not at least link your home page or something lol n_n


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 27, 2016)

Good luck with your next one! And my FA page is the same as my name here. If you ever need any more assistance with art, feel free to message me there (or here) and ask. I'll do my best.


----------

